# winter acronites and crocus



## zippelk (Sep 1, 2010)

nice! anyone plant beds of these early blooms around their apiaries for early spring bee snacks?


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

I think the bees prefer the acronites to crocus for a pollen source. the patch I have was literally buzzing with 100's of bees


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

My bees went nuts over the crocus, maybe because it's the first thing out. Isn't crocus pollen saffron?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Saffron is the stigma's of a Fall blooming species of crocus (Crocus sativus). Pollen is produced from the stamen's that only interest the bees. There are lots of species of crocus, Spring and F Tommy Crocus: Crocus tomassinianus all blooming.

Holly's picture is of Tommy Crocus (Crocus tomassinianus).


----------

